# LED lighting question



## cmarranca (May 28, 2011)

hey i just got my car, LTZ RS and i switched the vanity mirrors over. i am planning on doing the rest of the interior and was wondering if you ever looked into doing this for your car?

i did this on my 10 malibu and it looked amazing at night, but was a little dark. when i purchase the new bulbs i am going to try and get larger bulbs with more leds to brighten the interior up.

also i was wondering if you considered installing the led lighting kit chevy sells for the footwell. i think this would be an amazing upgrade. hope it goes well, lemme know


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

I already have had LEDs in my licence plate lights, pretty strait forward just 194/168 LED bulb. I still have to do my revers lights.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

cmarranca said:


> hey i just got my car, LTZ RS and i switched the vanity mirrors over. i am planning on doing the rest of the interior and was wondering if you ever looked into doing this for your car?


Do you have the part numbers for these lights?


----------



## lilpreachaman (May 20, 2011)

it is a cheap way to "brighten" up your Cruze, best place to find the 168's are on Ebay, very easy installation!


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

I did the overhead light (the one above the center console), the map lights, the reverse's, and the rear license plate lights... all in white SMD LED. Looks a thousand times better IMO!


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Pic was requested by fellow member ----v










This was taken with my phone, so please excuse the low quality of a 5M camera.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Nightdrv said:


> Pic was requested by fellow member ----v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud! That looks really good!


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are some pictures how mine came out. For interior I got bulbs that have a slight blue tint. Goes well given I have imperial blue car and also my brother has the all white leds and at night it is just to bright for my liking.
I can take individual pictures if the type of smd led bulbs I have installed later this afternoon if anyone would like.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

txlatino said:


> Here are some pictures how mine came out. For interior I got bulbs that have a slight blue tint. Goes well given I have imperial blue car and also my brother has the all white leds and at night it is just to bright for my liking.
> I can take individual pictures if the type of smd led bulbs I have installed later this afternoon if anyone would like.


 
Looks great!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally got my license plate lights and reverse lights installed. :th_coolio:


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

If you like LED lights then change your turn signals like I did. These improved the look of my car so much
Cruze dual signal teardrop lights - YouTube


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Did you guys do your turn signals to?

Does it show a light out on your dash or anything flicker fast?


----------

